# Progressive Fighting System in Colorado



## blp03 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hello all,

I asked this question in the general martial arts forum but it got no traction so I figured I'd ask here since the art is most closely aligned with JKD. Has anyone trained in Paul Vunak's system with Brian Copeland? I have read up on him and know he is a legit kettle bell trainer but wanted to know about his martial arts program. Thanks in advance.
​


----------

